# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihme urgjente !!!!!!

## miri01

Pershendetje !

Me ka ndodhur nje problem i tille  :breshka: am nje labtop compaq mini,dua ta bej format por me ndodh nje problem qe nuk 
po e zgjidh dot.Kam nje cd me windows Alienware me kete e merr formatin ne rregull,ndersa me nje cd windows 7 starter me nxjerr problem 
ne drajverat,formatin ne kete mini compaq e bej nga nje usb cd portable.Te dy cd-te jane ne rregull sepse kam bere PC format dhe cdo gje 
ka qene ne rregull,ndersa ketu ne kete labtop me ndodh ky problem,do postoj foton me poshte per te shikuar problemin qe kam.
Faleminderit !

Ps: Po postoj nje link me foton se spo mund te bej attach foton ketu.


```
http://postimage.org/image/newsem9qx/
```

----------


## miri01

Asnje ndihme ketu ?????????????

----------


## driniluka

kontrolloje njehere me xp nese e njeh dhe beje vetem format duke perdorur cd e xp.

----------


## System_32

SI duket ste njeh hdd...provo tjeter cd

----------


## miri01

Po qartesoj pak me shume problemin:
Me kete CD qe dua ta bej tani format dhe me nxjerr problemin ...e kam bere dhe me pare format dhe nuk me ka nxjerre asnje problem,por kete here 
me eshte demtuar tastiera e labtopit dhe une dyshova tek HDD dhe lidha me nje PC per ta siguruar qe nuk kishte problem dhe e bera HDD format nga PC,me pas e 
vendosa HDD perseri ne labtop dhe i vendos kete CD W 7 starter dhe me nxjerr ket problem, e provova me CD tjeter Windows Alienware e merr regullisht formatin.
Problemi eshte sepse ne kete CD kam nje windows 7 starter qe punon shume mire ne mini labtopin tim.
Ndonje ide???

----------


## benseven11

Kur ke blere netbukun (laptop pa cd rom) Compaq
a ka ardhur bashke me netbukun ndonje flash disk
me windows 7 starter,apo windowsin 7 starter e
 ke krijuar vete me shkarkim nga interneti.
Sigurohu qe perpara se te besh formatime/instalime windowsi
gjithmone perdor windowsin origjinal ne flash disk 
qe eshte krijuar nga kompania e laptopit dhe jo disqe windowsi Alienware apo te tjere
pasi ai windows i krijuar nga kompania e laptopave ka te integruar brenda edhe drajvera te
madherbordit.
Ajo qe ka ndodhur eshte qe ti i ke fut format nga nje windows pc-je/windows alienware
qe ka ndryshim me windowsin qe ti ke ne laptopin compaq dhe ka ndryshim krahasuar me windowsin 7 starter.
Formatimi qe ti ke bere me windosin nga disqe  te tjere kane fshire ne hard drajv
drajvera shume kritike per biosin/madherbordin ne hard drajv per pasoje kur ti provon te instalosh
me vone me flashdiskun origjinal windos 7 starter,flashdisku nuk arrin te gjeje drajverat origjinale te madherbordit
dhe deshton ne instalim.
Ka mundesi qe i windows n flash disk qe te ka ardhur me blerjen e compaq-ut eshte
jo windows i plote por i cunguar qe ka per qellim vetem te beje rikoverim te windowsit te prishur,por nuk mund te instaloje
windows ne hard drajv nqs hard drajvi eshte fshire komplet me perpara me ndonje flash disk alienare apo disk tjeter.
=====
Provo te nderrosh portin usb fute flashdiskun ne nje port tjeter usb dhe provo instalimin.

----------


## OO7

Hyr ne bios dhe shif diku te opsionet ke nje IDE ose SATA, zgjidh SATA

----------

